# Mystery (Lever)Machine



## gunnarson (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi there,

There is a lever machine I have my eyes on, yet I can't seem to find any kind of labeling on it. It looks like this:










Anyone recognize the macchina? Grazzie mille.


----------



## gunnarson (Apr 11, 2014)

Aah, Looks to be a La Messoni, Savinelli, Zacconi design.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Since gunnarson has started this thread...

Does anyone know what lever this is?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Blimey, is that Tony Hancock? And why is he wearing a chef's hat to pull an espresso??


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Blimey, is that Tony Hancock? And why is he wearing a chef's hat to pull an espresso??


My apols...

I didn't say that this was in today's Telegraph...

20 great quotes from Tony Hancock...

The legend under this picture is...

"Give me a frothy coffee without the froth."

Hardly Fellini, but anyway.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Blimey, is that Tony Hancock? And why is he wearing a chef's hat to pull an espresso??


 In my book, Hancock could wear anything he liked while pulling an espresso. In fact, isn't 'Hancock and the Espresso Bar' one of the long lost episodes, reputedly rivaling 'The Blood Donor'. Blue Plaque for him today on his Queen's Gate Place flat and... oh, sorry entirely going off thread and it's another way of saying, I'm sorry, I don't know what that machine is but it looks well worth playing with.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

gunnarson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There is a lever machine I have my eyes on, yet I can't seem to find any kind of labeling on it. It looks like this:
> 
> ...


It is a zacconi


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> It is a zacconi


I thought that was a small marrow.


----------

